# Would someone please explain the purpose of fingerless mitts?



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i wonder also. I bought a pair, just to see, and spend all day pulling the fingers down to cover the cold bits. Maybe for typists??? dunno!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a million circumstances when fingerless mitts are superior to mittens. I basically use mine when I need the use of my fingertips and want warmth for my hands. Knitting, typing, and driving are only 3 things I use my fingerless for.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


I used them all the time. My hands get cold when typing, so I put them on and actually have to take them off after a while because my hands are too warm. Phone texting also, don't have to pull off the whole glove. Also kinda depends on where you live, I am in CA, so not as cold as say MN or anywhere on the East coast.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

My oldest daughter has very long fingers and refuses to wear gloves or mittens. She swears that fingerless mitts are all She needs and even pumps gas with only them to protect her hands.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Some mittens have a cap like piece that can be folded back so fingers have access for texting, turning a key in a lock, etc.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Some firemen/women and police use them when working an accident or fire to record notes about the incident. The same for some crime investigators. Package carrier drivers, and much more.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.

I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.

They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

One of the I'm not fond of regular gloves or mittens is this: my hands get hot and sweaty (yes, in Minnesota no less), I can't find stuff in my purse because I can't feel things well with gloves on, I invariablly lose a glove cuz I take them off and put them in my lap then forget they're in my lap and when I get out of the car, well, you get the picture. I love fingerless gloves! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

They are for people who need to use their fingers but want some warmth on their hands. They are especially helpful in offices where the air conditioning is set too low, or for the young who need to text continually, outside or inside. They are not really for wearing outside in really cold weather, as you have determined. I use them inside where I need to use the computer but my hands get cold in the air conditioning or in my home which I keep cooler.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in the desert, so it doesn't get too cold here, but when I walk my dog, my hands are cold so I wear them... I like having my fingers available for the leash and picking up after her, etc.
Other than that, they're great for driving, as you hands get warm but you can steer and not have your hands slip on the wheel.
Also, in the morning, sometimes my hands are so stiff from arthritis, that wearing them helps me get moving.
They were wonderful when I worked at the PD, for typing... kept my hands warm for work, and fingers free to type and write.
My daughter loves them for using with her cell phone, to text, and "dial" numbers and apps.
I agree that if I lived back in IL or another cold state, that their use would be more limited.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


Amy, 
Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think for texting on cell phones or doing work where fingers have to be free or a style status..


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There are so many people texting and using cell phones. With fingerless mitts you don't have to take a mitt off.
I don't have a cell phone but I like them for putting in pin numbers when making purchases. Before, I had to take a glove or mitt off. I lost so many mitts that way.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

When we lived on the farm we used to use fingerless gloves a lot, you could still do things with your fingers and keep the rest warm.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have knitted several fingerless (texting) gloves. Teenagers love them..given some to a few in my family. Also, have given a set to a woman who arranges flowers in our grocery store and one of the cashiers. They love them!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I've been told that, if you keep your wrists (where the blood supply is so close to the skin) warm, your hands will stay warm. I haven't found that to be completely true, but it does help.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks to all for your great responses! Sounds like many practical uses.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Amy,
> Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


Amy I to would be interested in your pattern.

Thanks,

Gail


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Amy I to would be interested in your pattern.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gail


http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf

Hehe - I love that this pattern uses "Knerd string".


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I like them too, I think they are better than "full gloves" :thumbup:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Hilary4 said:


> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf
> 
> Hehe - I love that this pattern uses "Knerd string".


Thank you Hilary4!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


I like these! Thanks for sharing. Two of my nieces work in a doctor's office and do the billing and insurance stuff. Their hands get cold but need fingertips bare to work. These are perfect.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> One of the I'm not fond of regular gloves or mittens is this: my hands get hot and sweaty (yes, in Minnesota no less), I can't find stuff in my purse because I can't feel things well with gloves on, I invariablly lose a glove cuz I take them off and put them in my lap then forget they're in my lap and when I get out of the car, well, you get the picture. I love fingerless gloves! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: seems to be true for many of us. 🙂


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Amy,
> Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


 :thumbup: yes please.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf
> 
> Hehe - I love that this pattern uses "Knerd string".


Thank you for the link. I really like these.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have knitted several fingerless (texting) gloves. Teenagers love them..given some to a few in my family. Also, have given a set to a woman who arranges flowers in our grocery store and one of the cashiers. They love them!


What a thoughtful idea. I'll bet they do love them and you for the gift.🙂


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Louette said:


> What a thoughtful idea. I'll bet they do love them and you for the gift.🙂


 ;-)


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

When I worked the heating/air system was old and didn't always work correctly. My office was small so air was constantly blowing on me and most of the time I was cold. I kept fingerless mitts and shawls in my office to use year round to keep my hands warm enough to type. When my co-workers saw them, I kept everyone supplied.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

They're often called "Fagin" gloves! Very useful if you're going to pick a pocket or two when it's cold, LOL!!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I agree...I work with seafood and when I'm buying fish the refrigeration is incredible... I can still feel the fish without ruining gloves and my hands are still warm


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


Now there's an idea. I made a pair of fingerless for my son, but he said they just weren't warm enough for DC even though it was nice he could use his phone in the subway. Perhaps I'll try these for him. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I've noticed market traders use them, especially in cold weather on outdoor street markets!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I knitted these flip top mitts recently as a test knit. The pattern hasn't been released yet. These are so nice and warm and I can use my phone without having to remove the mitt

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/DesireeRoss/highvoltageadapterstest


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I knitted these flip top mitts recently as a test knit. The pattern hasn't been released yet. These are so nice and warm and I can use my phone without having to remove the mitt
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/DesireeRoss/highvoltageadapterstest


They look wonderful. Looking forward


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Having been a typist and typing most of my life, I have on occasion had it where the temperature varied and at times my fingers would be like ice. Not ideal when trying to type stat reports for acute care. I never wore fingerless gloves, but instead cut the fingers off an old pair of gloves for half finger gloves. After about 30 minutes, I was fine.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

quirkycrafter said:


> Having been a typist and typing most of my life, I have on occasion had it where the temperature varied and at times my fingers would be like ice. Not ideal when trying to type stat reports for acute care. I never wore fingerless gloves, but instead cut the fingers off an old pair of gloves for half finger gloves. After about 30 minutes, I was fine.


Wish I would have thought of that when I was working. Our boss kept the office at 65. Not ideal for typing.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

44gram said:


> Wish I would have thought of that when I was working. Our boss kept the office at 65. Not ideal for typing.


It's not that it wasn't ideal, which it was most of the time, but we discovered early on that there was a bunch of junk stuffed up in the vents causing all sorts of issues and when it was cleared, it was very hard to regulate. On the weekend, they would turn the heat off to areas they thought nobody was working when in actuality we were. I personally think all heating and air systems are more or less on the cool side no matter where you go and they are very hard to regulate as I've always felt on the chilly side and I'm the type that typically runs on the warm side. Now, I just come prepared for anything and everything.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

texting :thumbup:


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Smokers like them, too.


----------



## Samwez (Feb 20, 2016)

They are great for horse riding


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

My husband uses his for computer work. My mother uses them all the time. Now we live in a hot warm climate but it helps so much with some repetitive injuries and also arthritic pain.
Tashi


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Apart from all of the other reasons given, fingerless mitts are much easier to knit and require less finishing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

If you want to have some fun, there are 20 pages of fingerless mitts, ideas, patterns, links, all done by many KP members, not just one.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361483-1.html


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My older daughter and her friends love them because they don't have to take them off....and lose them while buckling the kids into their car seats. My younger daughter, who rides the subway, likes them because she can take out her pass without taking them off.....and she doesn't have to touch any of the surfaces with her hands....fewer germs!


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

It's easier to count your money. Good for market traders!


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

It's easier to count your money. Good for market traders!


----------



## csgeissinger (Feb 2, 2016)

My daughter-in-law asked me to make her a pair of fingerless mitts because she has an issue with touching some fibers. Touching fibers to her is like "chalk on a chalkboard". So she does not wear gloves. She thought if she had fingerless mitts she could keep her hands warm and not have the feel of the fibers on her fingertips all the time. It worked beautifully. She wears them a lot. No more cold hands for her in the winter.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


That's a brilliant idea Amy. It would save keep taking gloves on and off while shopping. I must make myself a pair.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I love mine they save having to take off every time you need your fingers.you can get ones with a flap for covering finger tips .


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


Fashion!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just made a pair for a friend that works at a beer bar whose hands were always cold. They allow her to pull a beer and wash glasses, but keep the rest of her hand warm.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


That's really a fabulous idea! There's extra warmth when you need it, and extra freedom for your fingers, too.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Cellphones....


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


For people who need the "accuracy" of fingers outside when its cold.

For example Fisherman handling hooks and the like, and open air market sellers who need to count change and the like.....I am sure that there are many other people that use them as well.....Parking attendants also come to mind. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Regards

Andy


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

I like to layer fingerless mitts over my regular gloves for extra warmth


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Fingerless mitts over thin gloves are the best! You can do so much more than if using heavier weight gloves.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Personally I just don't like anything between my fingers! If I wear gloves it will be very thin leather for working protection and then only as long as I have to wear them. I have tried both full finger knitted gloves and half finger gloves in fine yarns...nope, can't stand the stitches between my fingers. Mitts work for me.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate wearing regular gloves period. Fingerless gloves work fine for me. They keep my hands warm when driving and since I am too old to play in the snow, not that we have that much, they pretty much are all I wear.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I call them texting mitts and my grand kids love them, they range from ages 25 to 8. I have also made them for a SIL who smokes and he thinks they are out of this world ( or at least that's what he has told me :lol: :lol: )


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I wear mine every day. I have about 10 pair and another pair on needles right now. I keep a pair by my bed, to wear while reading in bed. Keep some in my car. Wear them grocery shopping, as I don't have to take them off to get my money. Take them on my friend's boat in summer, as it can get breezy towards evening. Hiking. Any time that I don't need total protection from the cold. Truthfully, I wear my mitts more than anything else that I knit! That's why I have so many pair.


----------



## Sunshine72550 (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to wear mine in the evening when I'm knitting. They keep my hands warm so I can continue knitting when we turn the thermostat down.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

My DH wears them to keep his hands warm and still has use of his fingers for turning the page in his book. Sometimes I wear them while knitting if my hands are chilly I still have my fingers free to knit. The parking attendants at the VA wear them so their hands stay warm but they can still use their fingers to fill out the parking tickets they give you so they know which car is yours.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you make fingerless mitts without any separation of the fingers (kind of like an unfinished mitten), you can wear them on either hand, so I usually make them in sets of three because I lose one sooner or later.

One year for Christmas, I made up batches of these and tied each set of three with decorative ribbon or yarn and brought them to work and let all the ladies I worked with pick out their own set. Most of the sets were made from yarn left over from other projects that I had in my stash. They were great presents that didn't cost any money, only time and effort.

They were successful enough that one of my coworkers came back and went through the sets that were left over and asked to buy two sets so she could give them as Christmas presents. That was after she wore a pair in the chilly office while working on the computer.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

My grdaughter and her phone.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hm. I've wondered the same thing about fingerless gloves. To each their own I guess. I think knitting wise it is because the fingers are the hard part to knit so folks leave them off. I love gloves personally. I work in a lab and wear gloves all the time. Maybe that's why I wear them when I'm not at work as well. To me, gloves are very elegant. The fingers make them more so. Again, to each their own. I myself won't bother to knit them. Just like shawls. So many people knit them. But I see little to no people wearing them. Mostly 'no' (people wearing them). Hm.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

I do like Lostarts suggestions! I will do that! And reading other's posts have turned my thoughts on fingerless mitts. I might try a pair (or two). I have a lot of extra yarn for it, too!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Amy,
> Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


I was just thinking how these look better than normal fingerless mitts.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

My oldest GD works in a cold office wears them to keep hands warm and can still type. My youngest GD has a condition (can't spell it ) that makes her hands and feet turn whitish purple and doctor told her to wear gloves, . Mitts easier to do school work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> I was just thinking how these look better than normal fingerless mitts.


http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I find them very handy for shopping ,handleing money, in the library many things saves pulling your mitts off


Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

verwin said:


> I do like Lostarts suggestions! I will do that! And reading other's posts have turned my thoughts on fingerless mitts. I might try a pair (or two). I have a lot of extra yarn for it, too!


Some great ideas from the Kp community/ A lot of stashbusting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361483-1.html


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I, too, wondered what good they were, then I spent a semester in China meeting with college freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. None of the college buildings are heated (it's considered southern China, so they don't need heat). At that's what the administration thinks.... In the winter months, it can get pretty cold and they wear their coats everywhere, but they still need to use their fingers. Teachers need to write on the chalkboards, students need to write in notebooks, office staff need to use keyboards. Everyone uses fingerless mitts. I made them for ourselves & friends. It is amazing how much they help. I still wear mine often, in fact, I want to make a pair for me with fingering or lace weight yarn because I can't knit with my heavier weight mitts. I even drive with them because the fingers grip the wheel & the rest of the hands stay warm. It may not seem like it, but a warm hand helps the fingers stay warmer.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Someone mentioned a problem where fingers & toes turn white & lose feeling when they get cold. That is called Reynaud's syndrome. I used to have trouble with it and then I started walking a lot. Better circulation helps with the problem. I seldom experience symptoms any longer. If I had known about fingerless mitts back then, it would probably saved me from lots of discomfort. Though, it was my feet that suffered the most.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

A question I have been pondering for a long time


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a friend with Reye's syndrome whose hands get very cold. They're great for her, keeps her palms warm.

Also, people who do a lot of photography love them, I guess the same goes for people who do target shooting. I want to make my husband some 'trigger finger mitts' for when he's out taking pictures.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I've made a couple of pairs for my son. He's a musician who plays guitar & he wears them when he has a rehearsal in a cold practice studio.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf


Thanks for the link, chrisjac
Carol


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Amy,
> Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


Here's one pattern: http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

verwin said:


> Hm. I've wondered the same thing about fingerless gloves. To each their own I guess. I think knitting wise it is because the fingers are the hard part to knit so folks leave them off. I love gloves personally. I work in a lab and wear gloves all the time. Maybe that's why I wear them when I'm not at work as well. To me, gloves are very elegant. The fingers make them more so. Again, to each their own. I myself won't bother to knit them. Just like shawls. So many people knit them. But I see little to no people wearing them. Mostly 'no' (people wearing them). Hm.


I wear them most of the winter... half of the fall, part of the spring and occasionally in the summer. Only wear full coverage gloves for outdoor chores taking longer than 30 minutes and motorcycle riding after October.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


Nobody who watches anybody (particularly younger people) texting would think their fingers would be cold....they just fly over the keys. So...the fingerless mittens or gloves are perfect for techies. I happen to like them for driving as my hands don't slip on the steering wheel. Good question.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My home office is in a separate building. It's COLD out there in the winter, although it's heated. The heat just isn't adequate for a loft-type space. So, my fingerless mitts are a big help when I'm writing or inputting, something I couldn't do if I wore regular mitts. And I also wrap myself in a big shawl while I'm out there.

Hazel


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


If it is absolutely frigid out...fingers do get very cold. However, when weather is above freezing, the body of the hand does get warm...that warmer blood circulates into the fingers...and fingers are not as cold as they would be without the fingerless mitts. Strange but true. I speak from experience.

Fingerless mitts are also sometimes called "texting mitts"... leaving those fingers free and able to use their cell phones. 
I like them for driving...keeping hands warmer ... but still allowing full grip on the steering wheel.


----------



## MaBee (Jul 13, 2015)

My daughter is a Rural Postal carrier. Which means she drives a truck and doesn't get out of her truck as postal boxes are on the street. So sitting in truck she puts the mail in people's mailboxes. So - driving, opening the window, get mail from pack, and putting it in the box, with mittens or gloves doesn't work. The only time she gets out of her truck is when she delivers a package. The flip top ones are the best for her.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> There are a million circumstances when fingerless mitts are superior to mittens. I basically use mine when I need the use of my fingertips and want warmth for my hands. Knitting, typing, and driving are only 3 things I use my fingerless for.


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The fingerless mitts are often helpful when texting or using a hand held device. I preferred the gloves with just the tips of the fingers missing...until I found this kit for "connectivity gloves". Fabulous, no cold finger tips and these work very well. I've knitted several pairs for gifts.

http://feelgoodyarnco.com/connectivity-glove-knitting-kit.html#.VssjVuZVJaU

The specialty yarn used for the fingers, works amazingly well on devices.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

They're for typing on smartphones in cold weather. That's the answer I got when I asked a few months ago.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

They're for typing on smartphones in cold weather. That's the answer I got when I asked a few months ago.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> They're for typing on smartphones in cold weather. That's the answer I got when I asked a few months ago.


Please excuse take 2.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I think lots of youngsters like them so they can text and play games on their phones. I made a pair of the musica mittens from Ravelery for my sons girlfriends Christmas present she is a music teacher and loved them so useful when she is playing her musical instruments !


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


This subject has come up before; I'm with you and I will never get it. I'm guessing that there is some basic difference between those who think they are pointless and those who think they are wonderful--there has to be!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I also live in Ohio, northeast Ohio to be specific. I live in a century house and my computer is on the 2nd floor. The room is COLD in winter. I have made several pair of fingerless mitts and use them when I work on the computer in winter. THEY ACTUALLY WORK. I think it may have something to do with making the blood flow to the fingers since the rest of the hand is covered. All I know is that they work...


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

As far as I know, these mitts are much easier to wear when working the keys on a cell phone or other small device when outside in the cold winter weather. I live in nice warm New Mexico so have never had to use them, but I think they would be great in the colder, northern states during the winter-time. I see lots of young people working with their cell phones using their thumbs so quickly, and think they would be useful. I may make some for my grandchildren who live up in Ontario, Canada -this Christmas.


----------



## Fredericka (Feb 3, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


Would mind sharing your pattern? I have very long fingers & no gloves fit my hands. I like yours since they are so long. Thank you in advance!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ask any kid who plays in a marching band in frigid weather!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I still prefer the Feel Good Yarn Company,connectivity gloves.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I love mine and my entire hand gets warm in a very short time after I put them on, including my fingers. I made a pair for a friend who works in a chilly office next to a window. She loves them too.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

They are used today as both functional and/or as fashion.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I love layering them over those cheap black little gloves. Another layer of warmth, and a nice contrast - lace, buttons, cablework, self-striping sock yarn...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> I have a friend with Reye's syndrome whose hands get very cold. They're great for her, keeps her palms warm.
> 
> Also, people who do a lot of photography love them, I guess the same goes for people who do target shooting. I want to make my husband some 'trigger finger mitts' for when he's out taking pictures.


Reye's syndrome is why children shouldn't take aspirin when they have the flu. Many children dyed from it a number of years ago, including the daughter of some friends. Reynaud's syndrome is what causes vascular constriction in the extremities, causing fingers & toes to get cold and turn white. I have suffered from that myself. Exercise has helped me a lot by increasing the circulation to my toes.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I love them - usually make the longer length (like one in Amy's post) - just makes life easier while driving, shopping (especially at Farmer's outdoor markets), texting, etc. My sister's in PA also like these for same reasons.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


I hadn't seen this idea before. Think I will do this in my next pair. Thanks.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

I think that texting is what has made fingerless mitts become so fashionable. I've read other responses and they are all true as well but the texting craze has been a big push, too. You can't text with gloves on. The screens require an actual finger or a special stylus.


----------



## pippiandlobo (Mar 23, 2015)

They are brilliant for rheumatism sufferers. You can keep the joints warm and still do work. In my husband's case, write on the blackboard and do the multitude of teacher's tasks which require fingers.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


And I love your extraordinarily long cuff? Is it called a cuff? The piece going up your arm.


----------



## coffeymug (Jul 14, 2013)

Love these mitts! Amy, could you please post where we can find the pattern.


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


I made fingerless mitts for all my grandkids this Christmas (5). They asked me for mitts when they saw mine. We all know when and why they wear theirs. As for (moi), I wear them because they look great on me. Mine are colorful with small cables. I've gotten many a complement from those who don't have a pair of their own.


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

i rarely leave home without them. i live in the NW and there's rarely a day when some version of protection isn't needed.

if it really windy, drippy or other,i wear those cheap-y little gloves w/fingers and wear the finger-less over them! best of all worlds...


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I think those who live in colder climates probably wear mitts more so for them they are great for pumping gas, grocery shopping, removing the snow from your car. Once on you don't have to keep taking them of every time you do something , which lead to loosing them. I find if my wrist are warm my hands are just fine and you don't loose them as easily. :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf
> 
> Hehe - I love that this pattern uses "Knerd string".


Hilary,
I'm hopeless when it comes to dp's... can I knit this on circulars?
Thank you,
Julianne


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

coffeymug said:


> Love these mitts! Amy, could you please post where we can find the pattern.


The link has been posted twice in the previous pages.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gheezi said:


> And I love your extraordinarily long cuff? Is it called a cuff? The piece going up your arm.


This is not her pattern! The link has been posted twice.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisjac said:



> This is not her pattern! The link has been posted twice.


I really don't want the "pattern"! I was simply saying that I love the extraordinarily long cuff. Since I do not knit gloves or mitts of any kind, I was unsure about the proper name for the section of the mitt going up Amy's arm. Can anyone tell me if that is a cuff, or is it called something else?


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Fingerless mittens are used for texting.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Have made MANY pairs, the kids want them for texting. I don't think they are very warm, either...but the going thing right now!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I use two short circulars. Half the stitches on one, half on the other.


wlk4fun647 said:


> Hilary,
> I'm hopeless when it comes to dp's... can I knit this on circulars?
> Thank you,
> Julianne


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Mollie said:


> Fingerless mittens are used for texting.


Long before cell phones, people used them so they could operate cameras, radios and the like.


----------



## Gls (Jan 16, 2016)

I have discovered I can play my ukulele in them!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I find that if my wrists or ankles are cold, the rest of that extremity is cold too. Fingerless mitts keep my hands warm but still have the dexterity of my fingertips for whatever they might be needed for.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

They tend to have longer cuffs than gloves and even mittens. I like to keep that area warm - between coat/jacket and hand coverings.
Like sandraanny, I will often add those thin-gauged one-size-fits-all knit gloves underneath (the slightly mote expensive onesup to $5) which have the conductive fingertip area so I can keep the tips warmer than w/just these mitts but be able to touch/control my electronics: Unless I'm showering I'm always wearing an iPod for listening to audio books & podcasts..


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Of course these can be knit on magic loop or 2 circulars. I, too, am not very good at using DPN's.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine get used for everyday use, everywhere! I can wear them to play the harp even if my hands are cold.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The first pair I made only had the slot. I found out like many are pictured by adding the partial thumb really makes a difference with warmth.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

grandmann said:


> The first pair I made only had the slot. I found out like many are pictured by adding the partial thumb really makes a difference with warmth.


I agree, adding a thumb or just a thumb gusset is the only way I wear them any more.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I wear mine when camping, dog walking, target shooting, taking pictures. Tons of time. I really don't care about texting or not. I am all about taking time AWAY from my phone. Below 40 degrees and I need full gloves. My husband and friend each wear ONE to bed on their wrist. She has arthritis and hubby just has wrist pain from being a carpenter. The warmth gives them relief. You can also eat and drink with them on when you go to those early fall festivals that have a bit of a chill. And...they look pretty cool. When my daughter worked in a grocery store the cashiers wore them because it was cold. I made a set for every cashier. Tons of times my fingers aren't cold, just the backs of my hands. And they work great for that.


----------



## Lanagay (Apr 15, 2014)

The fingerless gloves are good for those who work at drive-thru windows of fast food or prescription drugs.


----------



## morlaine (Jan 18, 2015)

A friend who makes fingerless gloves said they became all the rage by those people who live to text. That would not be me but my friend does make some pretty ones.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Amy for posting your mittens which I really like. 

Did you use the yarn recommended or an alternate?


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

I use them for driving and walking my dog. Love them!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Fredericka said:


> Would mind sharing your pattern? I have very long fingers & no gloves fit my hands. I like yours since they are so long. Thank you in advance!


Sorry... For some reason I did not receive email updates to this topic...

The pattern is "Flippin Warm Mitts" a free pattern. Well written too!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361413-1.html


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I sing in a choir where we often perform in stone cold churches in the depth of the winter. I need for be able to turn the pages of my music or play my recorder. If you keep your wrists warm , that helps a lot.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

They keep the blood vessels in your wrist warm as does a scarf worn around your neck.
On very hot days if you cool those same areas with cold water, you'll be surprised how it helps cool your body down.
They're also great for musicians that require nimble fingers for practising their instrument.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

They only keep you warm when worn over another glove or mitten. They seem to a a fashion statement only. &#128515;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chinook said:


> They only keep you warm when worn over another glove or mitten. They seem to a a fashion statement only. 😃


I respectfully disagree. That's Ok, we 're all different and that's what's fun.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow up to 9 pages so I guess you know by now "why mitts".

I personally like them for these reasons:

-you can pick your nose
-you don't need to take off gloves to press in your code when entering your garage or house for digital entrance
-you can text while driving or otherwise while outside
-you can drive with wool instead always leather (wool normally slips on the wheel--fingerless takes care of that)
-you can give someone the bird--that you can with gloves but not as effectively
-you can warm your fingers on a warm cuppa coffee
-you can save yarn--make two pair instead of one
-you can finish a pair in less than half the time it would if making gloves--all those fingers, ugh.
-works great with a tablet or laptop too when you are out
-you can work your GPS without having to remove your gloves.
-you can take photos, selfies, quickies without fumbling
-you can show off your expensive rings
-you can show off an expensive manicure
-you don't ever have to take them off for anything except showering or washing your hands
-and lastly they are so darn cute!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Indeed. Should have said "in my opinion, and for me".


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Sorry... For some reason I did not receive email updates to this topic...
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


That seems to be the new policy--no longer a mail box full of updates, which was nice but the alternative works:

When you get your daily email of topics for the day, just open the page and look at the top--there's a tab called "Watched Topics" and you'll find all the active topics that you have looked at. Kind of handy and you don't need to clean up your in box after.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Hilary,
> I'm hopeless when it comes to dp's... can I knit this on circulars?
> Thank you,
> Julianne


This is a neat pattern, thanks Hilary.

dpns are a pain and so are circulars but I do like my socks seamless, however, these gloves could very easily be knit on straights. Just knit and turn, then purl and turn, etc. to get the pattern then seam up where the thumb goes and pick up stitches for the thumb as you normally would on dpns. There are several attractive ways to do seaming.

Found this pattern on Ravelry that is knit flat and short rows used for thumbs: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-flat-fingerless-mitts-w--short-row-thumb


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrammieGail said:


> Have made MANY pairs, the kids want them for texting. I don't think they are very warm, either...but the going thing right now!! HUGS...GG


When I was a kid, I always went bare-legged in the Michigan winters no matter how cold it was. That's when I learned a kid does not always have the best judgment. I didn't wear boots, either...they weren't "IN" yet. Since then I pretty much ignore what's "in" and do my own picking and choosing. I buy leather mittens that have polar fleece gloves on the inside--works for me. I also got rid of the cell phone and reclaimed my life. Sometimes being a bit of a rebel is extremely liberating. I was voted out of the "sheeple" club eons ago, and we're all happy with that outcome ;~DD.


----------



## judyburkhart (Feb 13, 2012)

I hike ski and fish. When I need bare fingers to tie a hook, retie a shoelace or get into a pack it is handy to have fingerless gloves so you do not have to expose the whole hands to use just the fingers. I find pulling my fingers in or having a cover that flips over the fingers works wonderful.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> When I was a kid, I always went bare-legged in the Michigan winters no matter how cold it was. That's when I learned a kid does not always have the best judgment. I didn't wear boots, either...they weren't "IN" yet. Since then I pretty much ignore what's "in" and do my own picking and choosing. I buy leather mittens that have polar fleece gloves on the inside--works for me. I also got rid of the cell phone and reclaimed my life. Sometimes being a bit of a rebel is extremely liberating. I was voted out of the "sheeple" club eons ago, and we're all happy with that outcome ;~DD.


Yup! it's called "RETIRED" and doing what you really want to.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow up to 9 pages so I guess you know by now "why mitts".
> 
> I personally like them for these reasons:
> 
> ...


Well said!!! 
:XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

thank you for this info, yarn looks amazing, american made and terrific if it works for connectivity!



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The fingerless mitts are often helpful when texting or using a hand held device. I preferred the gloves with just the tips of the fingers missing...until I found this kit for "connectivity gloves". Fabulous, no cold finger tips and these work very well. I've knitted several pairs for gifts.
> 
> http://feelgoodyarnco.com/connectivity-glove-knitting-kit.html#.VssjVuZVJaU
> 
> The specialty yarn used for the fingers, works amazingly well on devices.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I made these several years ago for family Christmas gifts and have had requests for more. Covering your pulse points keeps your entire hand warm in all but the most severe weather. They are a quick to knit and thrifty gift.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Sorry... For some reason I did not receive email updates to this topic...
> 
> The pattern is "Flippin Warm Mitts" a free pattern. Well written too!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361413-1.html


Thank you for sharing this Amy, very nice mitts!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Hunters love them. One of my daughters with 2 very young children uses them too.



Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Just want everyone to know how much I am enjoying this thread. I just might have to make a pair for myself!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow up to 9 pages so I guess you know by now "why mitts".
> 
> I personally like them for these reasons:
> 
> ...


And only one of them is illegal!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


Wonderful invention! Instead of having to knit/drive etc with either cold hands or not enough feeling to be able to make fine, accurate movements, I can have (sort of) both. The fingers aren't as warm as with full gloves, true, but much warmer than without gloves at all. If I want warm fingers and don't need to use them for fine motor skills, i wear full gloves.

I love them.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually, the concept behind fingerless mitts is being able to use your fingers all the time without pulling gloves or mittens on and off. I've found surprisingly enough that my fingers stay warm because my wrists, palms etc. are warmed up by the fingerless mitts. I've found a few patterns, one that I like is called the London Eye Glittens. They are actually gloves, with fingers that don't extend all the way up, and then a mitten cover that flips over. I modified that with a little "cap" that is removable for the thumb, so I can text. I find them very useful when walking the dogs since I can flip back the mitten part to scoop poop. I use them everywhere.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


 I too have also wondered as it is so cold in Canada, I have not seen them in use.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Fingerless are great if you work in a cold office and have to type. While typing with gloves on is possible if the gloves are thin enough, but not really all that warm if they are thin enough to let you keep typing. Also good for knitters or crocheters whose hands get cold while working. Leaves the fingers out for gripping smaller needles or hooks.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Fingerless gloves, or mitts as some call them are very popular. They are also called texting gloves and fishing gloves. They allow your fingers to be free while keeping your hands warm. I have seen it posted that as long as your wrist is covered, your hand will be warm. I made my fingerless gloves long enough to reach the top of my fingertips so my fingers won't touch the cold steering wheel. Then when I want my fingers to be exposed, I just fold the top part down into a cuff. Works great.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I want to keep my fingers and hands warm while still being able to use my fingers for texting, etc.
> 
> I prefer the mitts that can fold back when I need to use my fingers, but then pull down when I am cold.
> 
> They are great for not losing your gloves when indoors shopping... You don't need to bother taking them off!


They look good, can you tell us we're we can get the pattern thank you


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> They look good, can you tell us we're we can get the pattern thank you


You will find the link on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow up to 9 pages so I guess you know by now "why mitts".
> 
> I personally like them for these reasons:
> 
> ...


got to love you....great answer.

My hands are always freezing even in summer. 
However, I make them as a fashion statement....I design my own gloves. 
I always buy one skein extra of yarn and make a pair to match what ever cowl, scarf, sweater...ok you get what I mean.
I just love love love them. Have a pair on right now as I type.
In summer I have a few cotton light weight gloves I wear.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow up to 9 pages so I guess you know by now "why mitts".
> 
> I personally like them for these reasons:
> 
> ...


Giggle, giggle, giggle.... You sold my 13 year old son when you wrote "pick your nose"! Off to start a pair for him!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> They look good, can you tell us we're we can get the pattern thank you


Here you go!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361413-1.html


----------



## Fredericka (Feb 3, 2015)

Fredericka said:


> Would mind sharing your pattern? I have very long fingers & no gloves fit my hands. I like yours since they are so long. Thank you in advance!


Thanks again for pattern


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Piano practice and various other instruments requiring the use of your fingers on cold mornings. It depends where you live and what you do. There are times when you need gloves but cannot use them because you need your fingers.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Dsand said:


> Okay, so I just don't understand how fingerless mitts keep one warm. To me the fingers are what need warming. How do they work? How does one know when to use fingerless mitts versus mittens or gloves?


Aren't you glad you asked.
What happened later has nothing to do with your valid question.
It had to do with one who responds with a long winded answer, full of hot air.
I am sure you can find the answers outside the drama.
I had to apologize to you. Don't want you to be put off by my responses.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I was surprised at how warm my hand and fingers stayed when I first wore my mitts. I made them without thumbs and did discover that the base joint of my thumb got uncomfortably cold.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Giggle, giggle, giggle.... You sold my 13 year old son when you wrote "pick your nose"! Off to start a pair for him!!


Please read this
http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/knitting_paradise.html#.VsvW9X5lDJF

Giggle, giggle


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I have put fingerless mitts over inexpensive gloves. I am not experienced enough to actually make gloves. so the Dollar Store gloves are frequently purchased. But they don't do a good job keeping me warm enough so I double layer the store bought gloves with the fingerless mitts.


----------



## Glowski (Oct 21, 2015)

I have arthritis in my hands, and I've found them to be great for keeping my joints warm especially in the winter time. When they are kind of fancy to look at, they become extra special to wear and look at. Of course, they are also nice to wear when I do my fiber arts and crafts. I love 'em!


----------



## Glowski (Oct 21, 2015)

I have arthritis in my hands, and I've found them to be great for keeping my joints warm especially in the winter time. When they are kind of fancy to look at, they become extra special to wear and look at. Of course, they are also nice to wear when I do my fiber arts and crafts. I love 'em!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

kabedew said:


> I have put fingerless mitts over inexpensive gloves. I am not experienced enough to actually make gloves. so the Dollar Store gloves are frequently purchased. But they don't do a good job keeping me warm enough so I double layer the store bought gloves with the fingerless mitts.


Smart use.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

There are two major arteries that cross the wrist into the fingers. The thought is, if you can get that extra warm blood to the fingers then you don't have to worry about fiddling with knit fingertips when they are needed. So just keep the wrists and palms warm.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I make a pair every Christmas as a gift for the organist in our local church. She wears them while making sweet music!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

My mother reads and her fingers get cold. she wears the fingerless gloves so her finger stay warm and she can turn the pages.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Samwez said:


> They are great for horse riding


My horse is stabled in a very cold bank barn. A bank barn is where one wall is built into the terrain. My pair of fingerless mitts allows me to stay longer with my buddy while grooming him and still allows me control of the reins when riding. There is suede on the palms of my mitts.
Another great feature of the mitts is that you can knit while wearing them!
Happy Trails!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> Please read this
> http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/knitting_paradise.html#.VsvW9X5lDJF
> 
> Giggle, giggle


Sooooo Sad, Why would Amy do something like that


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sooooo Sad, Why would Amy do something like that


It's a matter of character.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

My sister loves hers for the office for the first hour of the morning. She lives in So. Texas where they often don't turn on heat in the morning because it makes the office too hot for the rest of the day. Her fingers got too cold when she was typing. I made a set for each of her co-workers as well.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I like fingerless mitts. They keep your handswarmand your fingers free to work. I use them when doing office work, but also when knitting and crocheting. It gets cold in church.I have made fingerless mitts to match my shawls and wear them together when going out.


----------



## LavenderLady (Jan 4, 2016)

You may laugh, but I wear my finger-less mitts to bed when I read. I can turn the page, stay cozy warm beneath the covers and the air in the room can stay very cool, the way I like it.


----------



## Nanjoall (Oct 6, 2013)

I believe they were to facilitate using ipads and phones so your fingers will be free to text etc. Also when driving I find that mittens or yarn gloves slip around on the steering wheel too much.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> And only one of them is illegal!


Not in my state. Over 18 and texting and driving is a secondary offense. Like a seat belt. You need to be doing something else wrong to be pulled over. It's a warning or a fine. Not a big deal. Doesn't it make it a smart idea tho, does it?


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Amy,
> Could you please post the link to your mitt pattern again? I can't seem to find it and they look great! Thank you, Julianne


The pattern is from my LYS in Castle Rock Colorado. It's free.

Here's the link:
http://yarnalongtherockies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Stash-Knit-YATR-2015.pdf


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

kabedew said:


> I have put fingerless mitts over inexpensive gloves. I am not experienced enough to actually make gloves. so the Dollar Store gloves are frequently purchased. But they don't do a good job keeping me warm enough so I double layer the store bought gloves with the fingerless mitts.


Rats. I thought I was the only one to come up with this


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a personal preference. I rarely wear gloves unless it's extremely cold and then I just wear the mitts over the gloves. They are also nice to wear in late fall and early spring.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. One thing I found out on my own is that you cannot answer your smart phone while wearing gloves, so I had to use my nose once. It worked.

Bev in So. Calif


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

I wear mine indoors most often, they keep my hands warm and I can still use my fingers. Sometimes my hands are just cold, they warm them and keep them lovely and warm. My natural wool fingerless mitts, which I knit myself have really helped me keep warm and I would be without them. They make a huge difference to me.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

My niece works in a chilly office and needs something that will allow her to type on her computer. Fingerless mitts fill the bill.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I've quickly skimmed all comments but don't find the No. 1 reason for mitts---get this---are you ready----







You can keep your hands warm while KNITTING!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Just so you can maintain dexterity while keeping the hand warm. You can buy mittens whose top folds back to free the fingers, or one that have fingers and a fold back top. They are not a new trend, been around for centuries,though probably more common now since cell phones became the norm.

I have a magazine with some Jane Austen style fingerless gloves. I suppose in those days a lady was undressed without her gloves, but wore fingerless gloves in warm weather.

Remember when we would not go over the door without gloves, shoes, handbag sometimes scarf all matching perfectly? Who does that now" Even the kids want their socks deliberately unmatched.


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

I have probably made ten pairs of them for my daughters - they use them when they text and also when they work because their offices are cold. They are really quick to knit!


----------

